

Popular Search Engines in the 90’s: Then and Now - cwan
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/popular-search-engines-in-the-90s-then-and-now/

======
acangiano
Notice how Google has influenced the current design of most other search
engines.

~~~
ido
Interesting to note Lycos looked a lot more like google in 1996 than it does
today.

------
nearestneighbor
When it was just gaining popularity, did Google really produce better search
results than AltaVista? That's not my recollection.

~~~
blogimus
My recollection is that AltaVista had paid inclusions (paid links to be placed
prominently in search results) in its search results. I think most search
engines at that time did. So that the first AltaVista results page or two was
rarely what I was looking for. So I did a a good deal of skipping past the
product and service placement links to get to the information I was looking
for.

Google appeared to be an exception in that it didn't appear to have paid
inclusions, so I could usually start with something on the first page.

~~~
nearestneighbor
Strange. I don't recall that at all, and I think I used AltaVista a lot in
1997-99.

------
spicyj
Google is the only one that looks more or less the same now as they did ten
years ago.

